# Black Jack by nirvana



## whiterussian (May 2, 2009)

Has anyone tried this strain? i saw it on the homepage of the site i bought 10 feminized i was just wondering if anyone has had any luck with this strain, it looks great. :ignore:


----------



## whiterussian (May 3, 2009)

bump...... no one?.......


----------



## Vegs (May 3, 2009)

It is still fairly new so most may not have the beans yet not to mention germed them yet... I myself am looking at those or possibly the Raspberry Cough or Blackberry.


----------



## whiterussian (May 4, 2009)

Vegs said:
			
		

> It is still fairly new so most may not have the beans yet not to mention germed them yet... I myself am looking at those or possibly the Raspberry Cough or Blackberry.


yup those were the 3 i was looking at but i settled for black jack i think the buds look the best out of the 3 judging by nirvanas pictures, man i just really hope they dont turn all hermies like my master kush did from dutch passion and those were feminized seeds and i also got feminized for the black jack, because i dont have room to grow a bunch of seeds and just pick the females because i grow them big i have 4 plants in a 25 sq ft area


----------



## effektz (May 4, 2009)

I haven't but I'm very interested to hear how dank it is


----------



## Vegs (May 4, 2009)

No doubt...someone will do a journal if not one already.


----------

